# Router Workshop Episode



## wooddaddy74 (Nov 9, 2005)

My wife was watching router workshop oh, a few years ago and saw Bob and Rick make a little jewelry box with heart-shaped joints, does anyone know more about this, I think she is hinting around..haha


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, I believe you're talking about, Series 1000, project 1001 - Box of Hearts. For more information regarding the, box of hearts, click the link below.

http://www.routerworkshop.com/S1000.html#98

For more detailed information on the projects that take place on The Router Workshop, visit, http://www.routerworkshop.com/epage.html


----------



## wooddaddy74 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thankyou Mark for the information!, much appreciated...


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

No problem!


----------

